# 1977 C/10 Longbed Anyone?



## 85w/350 (Sep 15, 2000)

Anyone own a 1977 C\10 Longbed P\U? If so I am looking for the GVWR on this truck. Anyone else know of a site where I can find a list of GVWR's on chevy trucks. I own a 1982 C/10 Longbed havent checked the GVWR on it because I'm sure there is a big difference and my 85 shortbed C/10 weighs about 4280. Check the door sticker to find the GVWR if you will please. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## pottstim (Jun 9, 2000)

My dad had a 77 Chevy Cheyenne, with a 350 and a long bed. If i remember correctly, the GVW rating was 5600 lbs. This number seems pretty conservative, because those were really stout trucks with the exception of the body rust.

Tim


----------



## 85w/350 (Sep 15, 2000)

Thanks for the info....now could I count on the weight of this truck I am looking at being a few hundred pounds lighter because it has a straight 6?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

*FYI*

Some here may be confused...

GVWR = Gross Vehicle Weight Rating

This is the maximum weight the truck is *rated* to be, fully loaded with whatever, including full tank of fuel, driver, trailer hooked up, etc, etc. This is a figure provided by a truck manufacturer. It has little to do with what the truck can actually carry. We all know how many of us "overload" our trucks, compared to the manufacturer's GVWR. I am not saying it's OK to overload, just that many of us do it.

GVW = Gross Vehicle Weight

This is the actual weight of the truck. If you were to drive the truck onto a scale empty, you would get your GVW.

If you drove your truck onto a scale loaded, it would still be your GVW. It's simply what the truck weighs.

Manufacturers (GM at least) changed the term from GVWR to GAWR.

GAWR = Gross Allowable Weight Rating.

Again, this is the maximum that the truck can weigh fully loaded.

Now, we can go into 1/2 ton, and 3/4 ton, 1 ton.

1 ton = 2,000 pounds.

This means that a 1/2 ton truck is rated to carry 1,000 pounds total.

This means that a 3/4 ton truck is rated to carry 1,500 pounds total.

This means that a 1 ton truck is rated to carry 2,000 pounds total.

Like I said, most of us exceed these weights all the time. It doesn't make it right.

I have two 3/4 ton GM trucks. One has a GVWR of 6,800 lbs. The other has a GVWR of 8,400 lbs.

What's the difference? 
Both have the same front and rear axles.(rated at 7,000 lbs. capacity)
Both have the same chassis. 
Both have the same bed (and it's the same as the 1/2 ton bed too might I add).

The differences between my two, is leaf springs, and rear brakes. The 8,600 truck has larger rear brake drums and shoes. It also had a TH 400 trans when new. It has more leaves in the springs. I assume when new, it had tires rated at carrying a higher weight. Other than that, there is no real difference.

So you see, it is more the springs and brakes that govern the GVWR than anything else.

So, 85/w350, you need to be more clear with what you are asking.

Pottstim told you the GVWR of his father's truck. That's NOT what the truck actually weighed. Sorry to say, you are still back at "square one" with all this.

If you want the actual weight of the truck, according to a book I have,which I don't put much faith in, due to many descrepancies....

1977 131.5" wheelbase, fleetside 6.5', 1/2 ton = 3,953 lbs.

Now, how can a truck with the long 131.5" wheelbase, have a 6.5' bed on it? That's why I have little faith in the book.

1977 117.5" wheelbase, fleetside 6.5', 1/2 ton = 3,645 lbs.

1977 117.5" wheelbase, cab and chassis, 1/2 ton = 3,251 lbs.

None of this takes into consideration what engine and transmission the truck in question has either.

~Chuck


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

"Manufacturers (GM at least) changed the term from GVWR to GAWR. 

GAWR = Gross Allowable Weight Rating."

Actually, it stands for Gross Axle Weight Rating. Thats why there is a separate number front and back. 

The 1/2, 3/4 and 1 ton rating nomenclature dates from the 1940s. It really has no bearing on trucks capacity today. Some so-called 1/2 tons will carry 1800+ lbs. My 3/4 ton is rated 3550 lbs- 1 and 3/4 tons.


----------



## pottstim (Jun 9, 2000)

Bill is right...GAWR does=Gross Axle Weight Rating. I've got a Chevy catalog right here that confirms this.
As far as actual payload ratings, I know the new 1/2ton Silverados can carry as much as 2000lbs..3/4 LD a little over 3,000lbs...3/4 HD over 4,000, and some 1 tons over 5,000.
Tim

[Edited by pottstim on 11-18-2000 at 09:16 PM]


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Bill is correct, yes. Just wonder if any of this has helped the original poster!

~Chuck


----------



## mike reeh (Oct 8, 2000)

either way, ive learned something 


mike


----------



## roland26 (Nov 13, 2000)

*gvw*

gm has 3 different rating on the 1/2 ton. and its all tied to the brake and springs. now my 84 GMC has the smallest 
brake system and the lowest gvw. but it has a heavy rear
springs. and it also has the small spindels( they have at least 2 different spindels and there may be three)also there are differnt master cyls & other brake parts.


----------



## 85w/350 (Sep 15, 2000)

Thanks everyone for all the info....Its been a great help and a learning experience....THANKS!


----------

